# What happens to Apple when Jobs dies?



## Stridder44 (Aug 21, 2003)

Here's the article relating to what I'm talking about. I think this article, by the way, is very on track....opinions?


----------



## MikeXpop (Aug 21, 2003)

Oh please.

Everyone knows Steve Jobs is immortal.


----------



## Arden (Aug 21, 2003)

Steve Jobs will retire long before he passes from the earth.  By then, he will have appointed another young hotshot with the vision to lead Apple in the right direction.


----------



## tsizKEIK (Aug 21, 2003)

"What happens to Apple when Jobs dies?" 

-------> Armagedon ?


----------



## powermac (Aug 21, 2003)

I have not thought of that scenario. Hopefully it is someone similar to Jobs. I say, long live Apple and Jobs!!!


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 21, 2003)

M$ will terminate its software business and become a mice/keyboard only company...


----------



## Lycander (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *M$ will terminate its software business and become a mice/keyboard only company...  *


My God I hope not, have you used a Microsoft keyboard or mouse? Eeeeeeww!


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Aug 21, 2003)

Bill Gates will take over on the production for OS XIIV, and Michael Dell will design the new Powerbook


----------



## larry98765 (Aug 21, 2003)

Using a new Pixar technology, he will be re-animated.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 21, 2003)

The article suggest Jonathan Ive to take his place post-Steve. Like wearing a plack turtleneck polo and having a 'Jobsian aura' were enough to transform a really good industrial designer to a really good CEO? I'm sure there are scenarios (other than of the guy who wrote the article) out there, and no reason to make them public. A good industrial designer and a good CEO have really different qualities though.


----------



## Sogni (Aug 21, 2003)

No, they'll just transplant his brain into a Clone - so nothing will change!


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 21, 2003)

That clone thing makes me remember the 1984


----------



## Arden (Aug 21, 2003)

LOL... MacComedy has the "Colors" spoof.

Does Johnathon Ive really have the business knowhow to run a company at all, much less Apple?

Who knows?


----------



## monktus (Aug 21, 2003)

That's interesting that Jonathan Ive was touted as a possible successor. I've no idea about his business side but he certainly has the creativity and all important vision. If I remember rightly he did have a design company before he went to Apple but whether he'd want to run a company of Apple's size as opposed to design its products is another thing. It's arguable he'd be more useful in his current role (more akin to Woz than Jobs, after all the iCEO has always been more flipchart, or Keynote, than soldering iron so to speak).

Although it would be nice to see a Brit in charge of Apple


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 22, 2003)

I think that the best man for Jobs job  is really one other Distortion Reality capable person:
Steeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeve Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaalmer!

His name is Steve too!


----------



## adambyte (Aug 22, 2003)

lol. Apple would have plenty of Developers developers developers developers developers developers developers developers.... YEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 22, 2003)




----------



## monktus (Aug 22, 2003)

What about my mate Steve, he has a mohican, a cool beard and likes fire. I can just see him now, running around the stage at a keynote spraying kerosene on a flaming PC. Admittedly he's more of a linux than mac person.

Ok so back to topic...what about other corporate hippies like Ben and Jerry? Nah, but seriously. That dude from Sun? Is there anyone who can recreate Steve's distortion field? I'm trying to think of companies who would have an outlook similar to Apple but it's not easy.


----------



## adambyte (Aug 22, 2003)

No, you have to admit, Apple is a truly unique company. I think it will be extremely difficult to find somebody so visionary, business-smart, and uncomrpomising as Steve Jobs.


----------



## jhawcroft (Aug 23, 2003)

By the time Jobs leaves the earth Apple will have created artificial intelligence to take his place.


----------



## macosXrumors (Aug 23, 2003)

When Jobs will leave Apple in a way or another, Alexandros Roussos, one of his best friends, will take his place and will make Apple succeed.


----------



## Arden (Aug 23, 2003)

What?  They're not currently successful?   

Steve Jobs is a one-of-a-kind, a true diamond in the rough; as Pink Floyd might say, a crazy diamond.  He will never be truly replaced, though others may come along and come up with something else great.


----------



## fryke (Aug 23, 2003)

One important question is: Would 'the next person' have to steer Apple along the waves that Steve Jobs would have...? If 'the next person' would be anything like Steve Jobs, that person would have his/her own dreams and visions and would pursue them vigorously.

I'd say, a team of about five persons is needed, at least one of them being an A.I. (I'm a fan of that idea...)


----------



## Arden (Aug 24, 2003)

AI's aren't creative yet, though.  They're not really intelligent yet.

Steve Jobs' successor should have an idea of what Stevey himself would do/say, but also take ideas in new directions, like Fryke suggested.  I don't know how anyone can replace Steve Jobs; more like displace, as in a boat displaces water...


----------



## MacFreak (Aug 24, 2003)

What about Steven Jobs' daughter "Lisa Jobs" will take over Apple! She will want change iMac to lMac. Lisa Mac! Haha!


----------



## baldprof (Aug 24, 2003)

And what happens to computing in general when Bill Gates dies?


----------



## adambyte (Aug 24, 2003)

lol. ITs everywhere will throw a huge national party.


----------



## Arden (Aug 24, 2003)

There already was a Lisa Mac.............


----------



## MacFreak (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *There already was a Lisa Mac............. *



How about L-Mac 2


----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

Baldprof:  People through parties worldwide.  They'll throw more when Steve Balmer dies as well.

Developers, develOkay, fine, I'll stop.


----------



## tree (Aug 26, 2003)

If Jobs died  = true then Jobs future thoughts will be lost like 
www.mp3.com/magicmusic .


----------



## Arden (Aug 26, 2003)

I think Steve Jbs would consider that an affront to everything aural.  I know I do.

Tree, seriously, why do you keep posting that link?  It's been in almost every single one of your last 20 posts, if not more.  Are you Herve?  Are you affiliated with Herve?  Did you actually make that POS song?

If I see that link one more time, you're going on my ignore list.  I don't want to ignore you, because sometimes you post something worth reading, but the abundance of your magicmusic links is annoying the shit out of me.


----------



## bobw (Aug 26, 2003)

*If I see that link one more time, you're going on my ignore list.  I don't want to ignore you, because sometimes you post something worth reading, but the abundance of your magicmusic links is annoying the shit out of me.*

This from someone more interested in having the highest post count than anything else.


----------



## Arden (Aug 26, 2003)

I don't know why, but I like to increase my post count.  But I'm not trying to compete with anybody.  I usually try to be helpful instead of spamming the same annoying link over and over, even if I'm not always helpful.


----------



## Vyper (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tree _
> *If Jobs died  = true then Jobs future thoughts will be lost like
> www.mp3.com/magicmusic . *



What a terrible way to go, too.


----------



## DJHyp3rion (Sep 3, 2003)

maybe we should be considering when GATES dies.


----------



## karavite (Sep 3, 2003)

If Jobs dies, many Apple employees will be able to work without being subjected to humiliating tantrums. I don't care what anyone says, being a leader/visionary does not require being an a$$.


----------



## elektro (Sep 3, 2003)

Everyone ask are you Hervé? Who is this? It is not I.


----------



## Arden (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elektro _
> *Everyone ask are you Hervé? Who is this? It is not I. *


 Wrong place for this, besides the fact that you've asked (and been answered) numerous times already.

As for Uncle Bill, let's ready the sniper rifles and confetti... 

Does anyone find it odd that since Elektro appeared, Tree has practically disappeared?


----------



## Jason (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *I don't know why, but I like to increase my post count.  But I'm not trying to compete with anybody.  I usually try to be helpful instead of spamming the same annoying link over and over, even if I'm not always helpful. *



thats all subjective, but you do need to calm down, it *is* about quality, not quantity, after all.


----------



## Arden (Sep 4, 2003)

Okay, already, you can drop it now.


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 5, 2003)

It would be sooooo funny if Steve was training Lisa to follow in his footsteps. 

_the all new lMac_ 
The commercial would show Jeff Goldblum dancing around with a walker and editing it in iMovie X and at the he would say "Oh, you're just so.._cough_...gonna want one.

BTW. Lisa's last name isn't Jobs. Steve was never married to Arlene (Lisa's mother) and therefore wouldn't have the last name of Jobs. I tried looking up Arlene's last name but couldn't find it anywhere. It as if it's been erased....erased from existence..................................oops. Sorry went out on one of my Back to the Future quotes.

Anyway, I think Jonathon Ive, teamed with Phil and all the other guys could run Apple fairly well.

Hey, remember in that Batman movie with Alicia Silverstone and how Alfred the butler copied his mind onto a disk because he had Alzheimer's disease? Well, Steve could develop an iApp to copy his mind onto an iBody (Apple branded android that will be released in the summer of 2004) and control the company for all time......hmmm..... saying this seems to have changed the future and I seem to be fading from existence. oh well. cya in the future.....................


----------



## Arden (Sep 5, 2003)

I've actually seen that concept used a number of times.  If they could pull it off, problem solved.


----------



## DJHyp3rion (Sep 6, 2003)

What if it kernel panics?
LOL
...if gates gets a hold of that and copies it for himself...MS Body 2010.

(gives new meaning to Blue Screen of DEATH)


----------



## Arden (Sep 6, 2003)

::ha:: LOL!  How so very true!


----------



## Androo (Sep 7, 2003)

If apple dies along with Jobs, then the world will not work properly. Why? CUZ OF THE PCs! THEY WILL STILL EXIST! AHHHHHH!
But really, if apple stopped, then PCs would too (PCs DO stop, but then they start again ). PCs neeeeeeed to copy apple! The imacs, the ipods..... in fact, every electronics company always looks over the fence at apple, and they use what they see.


----------



## Stridder44 (Sep 8, 2003)

Thats because Apple is a trend setter


----------



## Arden (Sep 8, 2003)

And Steve Jobs is the creative/business influence behind the trends.  Without that man, we would still be stuck in the world of beige, boring, and Classic.


----------

